# Brasil (Brazil)



## Maven

Por favor, responda a Enquete. Qual cidade brasileira deve ser a primeira com seu próprio fórum?
Please answer the Poll. Which Brazilian city should be the first with its own forum?

Rosca relacionados (Related Threads):

https://uberpeople.net/threads/porto-alegre-brazil.64042/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/são-paulo-br.96188/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/rio-de-janeiro.58605/
Notícias (News)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/our-uber-brothers-in-brazil.132342/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/cash-payments-for-uber-news-from-brazil.141339/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-is-having-a-terrible-week-in-brazil.142180/
Uber to Invest More Than $60 Million in Sao Paulo Support Centre - Reuters, 18 January 2017
Comentários (Reviews)

TripAdvisor Uber Brazil
TripAdvisor Uber Rio
FlyerTalk Uber Sao Paulo
Legal

https://uberpeople.net/threads/brazilian-judge-rules-drivers-are-employees.141478/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/braz...rivers-are-employees-deserve-benefits.141438/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/sao-paulo-judge-uber-drivers-are-employees-deserve-benefits.167348/
Futuro poll: acrobacias, 99, ou ambos? (Future poll: Uber, 99, or both?)
____

_*Peço desculpa para a tradução automática abaixo. Original inglês está abaixo.*_

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...er-rival-goes-on-giant-hiring-spree-in-brazil
Acrobacias Rival 99 Embarca na contratação brasileira maciça Spree
10 de Agosto de 2017 por Paula ***** e Christiana Sciaudone

Didi Chuxing também apoiou a APP e agora está sentado sobre a
viagem de placa-saudando app 99 está planejando expandir na América Latina a
taxa de desemprego do Brasil está próximo do seu recorde, mas na sede da viagem-saudando app 99 é em parte alguma prova.

O maior do país de táxi acenando tech está ultrapassando a capacidade da sua empresa em São Paulo depois de apenas 17 meses em que visa quintuplicar sua força de trabalho em 2017 para 1 mil funcionários. Feito este ano pela Didi Chuxing e Softbank, 99 está planejando expandir para o resto da América Latina no futuro próximo e está em busca de mais capital -- executivos foram recentemente em San Francisco cavar ao redor.

Mesmo com uma bolada concorrente em Acrobacias, a empresa vê à vista o fim do potencial.

"Eu não consigo sequer prever como grande mercado no Brasil será", disse 99's chefe da política jurídica, e comunicação Matheus Moraes em uma entrevista na sede da empresa em São Paulo. "Tentamos previsão, mas acabamos não consigo."

A novas adições ao pessoal ajudará 99 crescer em um país com falta de infra-estruturas e transportes públicos um magro backbone. O tráfego em maiores cidades é intolerável, com passeios às vezes tendo cinco vezes mais do que deveriam -- por exemplo, pode demorar três horas para chegar ao aeroporto internacional de 22 Mile Drive do distrito financeiro.

"A mobilidade é um problema no Brasil", disse Moraes. "Na Alemanha, por exemplo, você não precisa de um serviço de notificações de, é conveniente, naturalmente, mas não de problemas. O Brasil tem de facto um problema para resolver."

Os cinco anos de idade de start-up é para "hyper-Modo de crescimento" e desvie o Didi o investimento em Janeiro depois de chegar para aconselhamento. A participação da Softbank seguido dentro de meses. Ambos são accionistas minoritários e o Didi detém um lugar no conselho de administração.

Atualmente, 99 tem mais de 200.000 drivers em 500 cidades, e 14 milhões de usuários em um país com uma população de mais de 200 milhões de euros. Que compara a -- como de há um ano -- acrobacias de mais de 50.000 drivers e 13 milhões de usuários no Brasil. Durante os últimos três meses, 15 milhões de brasileiros tomaram um acrobacias, mas ele ainda funciona em apenas uma fração das cidades onde 99 está presente, duplicaram no último ano para mais de 60.

O Brasil é o segundo maior mercado acrobacias após os Estados Unidos, diz Guilherme Telles, gerente geral para o Brasil. (Acrobacias deixou de funcionar na China ou a Rússia, apesar de participações acionárias em empresas que não). A concorrência não incomodá-lo. Na verdade ele pensa que é uma coisa boa.

"Outros jogadores ver coisas que nós não", Telles disse em uma entrevista telefônica.

Enquanto acrobacias está crescendo no Brasil através do seu serviço de piscina, em grande parte devido a domínios tais como a periferia de São Paulo onde obter para os transportes públicos pode ser oneroso, 99 ainda está estudando se saltar para o segmento de compartilhamento de viagem. A sua pessoa a pessoa car está entre os segmentos de crescimento mais rápido do que com executivos da empresa a cavalo pelo menos cinco vezes por mês. Eles não deixe sempre sobre quem eles são, apesar de Moraes, se o passageiro pedir a sua opinião sobre a rota, vou confessar uma vez que ele não sabe realmente o seu caminho ao redor de São Paulo.
____

Original English-language version of news article.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...er-rival-goes-on-giant-hiring-spree-in-brazil
*Uber Rival 99 Embarks on Massive Brazilian Hiring Spree*
August 10, 2017 By Paula ***** and Christiana Sciaudone

Didi Chuxing also backed the app and now sits on the board
Ride-hailing app 99 is planning to expand in Latin America
Brazil's unemployment rate is near its record, but at the headquarters of ride-hailing app 99 it's nowhere in evidence.

The country's biggest taxi-beckoning tech company is outgrowing its Sao Paulo office after just 17 months as it seeks to quintuple its workforce in 2017 to 1,000 employees. Backed earlier this year by Didi Chuxing and Softbank, 99 is planning to expand into the rest of Latin America in the near future and is on the hunt for more capital -- executives were recently in San Francisco digging around.

Even with a hefty competitor in Uber, the company sees no end in sight to the potential.

"I can't even predict how big the market in Brazil will be," said 99's head of legal, policy and communication Matheus Moraes in an interview at the company's Sao Paulo headquarters. "We try to forecast, but we just can't."

The new additions to the staff will help 99 grow in a country with poor infrastructure and a meager public transportation backbone. Traffic in the biggest cities is intolerable, with trips sometimes taking five times longer than they should -- for example, it can take three hours to get to the international airport, a 22-mile drive from the financial district.

"Mobility is a problem in Brazil," Moraes said. "In Germany, for example, you don't need a hailing service, It's convenient, of course, but not problem solving. Brazil has indeed a problem to solve."

The five year-old start-up is in "hyper-growth mode" and snagged the Didi investment in January after reaching out for advice. Softbank's stake followed within months. Both are minority shareholders and Didi holds a board seat.

Currently, 99 has more than 200,000 drivers in 500 cities, and 14 million users in a country with a population of more than 200 million. That compares to -- as of a year ago -- Uber's more than 50,000 drivers and 13 million users in Brazil. Over the past three months, 15 million Brazilians have taken an Uber, yet it still operates in just a fraction of the cities where 99 is present, having doubled in the last year to more than 60.

Brazil is Uber's second largest market after the U.S., said Guilherme Telles, general manager for Brazil. (Uber no longer operates in China or Russia, though it does own stakes in companies that do). The competition doesn't bother him. In fact he thinks it's a good thing.

"Other players see things we don't," Telles said in a telephone interview.

While Uber is growing in Brazil via its pool service, in large part due to areas such as the periphery of Sao Paulo where getting to public transport can be onerous, 99 is still studying whether to jump into the ride sharing segment. Its person to person car service is among it's fastest growing segments, with top company executives riding at least five times a month. They don't always let on about who they are, though Moraes, if the passenger requests his opinion on the route, will confess since he doesn't really know his way around Sao Paulo.


----------



## Mr. Wakko

Recife


----------



## Maven

Mr. Wakko said:


> Recife


Added to the Poll. Unfortunately, I can only append choices.


----------



## Mr. Wakko

Maven said:


> Added to the Poll. Unfortunately, I can only append choices.


That's fine. I just change my vote to new option added.


----------



## Maven

Mr. Wakko said:


> That's fine. I just change my vote to new option added.


Great  Tell your friends (Brazilian not Canadian) to join and vote. Need at least 3 votes for a particular city to qualify for its own forum.


----------

